# Parker or Diamond



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*On a very general scale, would you be more likely to purchase a Parker or a Diamond? *
*[/COLOR]* 
*I'm not worried about what make or model, I just want to know your reasons. Brand loyalty? Good experience with one of these in the past? Preferences for one over the other? Good warranty, quality, price, etc? 

Whatever your reasons.*  *Just go with it.*


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Diamond. Less hand shock, and a real smooth roll over on their bigger cam designs. I was never a huge speed freak, and both are adequately fast. Diamond also have great customer service. After dealing with both companies for a couple years, and shooting every bow either has made, I say diamond hands down.

The one thing about diamonds though, are their sting and cable dampers break apart real quick. I'd pull them off right away and go with string leeches.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't speak for Diamond, but my son and uncle both shoot Parkers and love them.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Depending on what model against what model! The Blackhawk is the most under rated bow in 2009. I just finished tuning a Wildfire and for the price its worth it. The guy says the very first day he shot it was against a Mathews shooter and he beat him. If you get the right combo, rest, arrows and get a good release with the bow in tune it will perform as well as any others. Warranty: how about someone backing over their own crossbow and having Parker fix it for free, and the customer was told to take one off the self at his dealer to use until his bow was fixed and shipped back to him.
I have had times with Bowtech not even answering my email nor calling me back about a problem. Since Savage bought them out their cust. service has gone down.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Diamond


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i shot/ hunted with the same bow for 15 seasons, and was ready to replace it and started looking at Parker and Diamond bows. i liked both brands, and shot different models of each. 

with that said, i had one major condition......i had just recovered from a shoulder injury, so a smooth draw was #1 in my decision making. the Diamond was easier to draw for me than the Parker, so that made my decision for me. 

i purchased a Diamond Rapture and have been very pleased with it. 

every shooter/hunter has different reasons/circumstances that makes the decision for them. take every opportunity to shoot different models of different brands before making your purchase.

get what you want to make your shooting/hunting as comfortable as possible. comfort equals confidence in my opinion. if you are not completely satisfied with your archery equipment, those concerns will affect the amount of time you practice with your bow and will affect your overall shooting/ hunting experiences.


----------



## white whale (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with the post above. I bought a new bow 2 years ago after shooting eveything I could get my hands on.I liked the smoothness of the Diamond and thats what I bought and have not regretted it.But, everyone is different so go to the bowshops and shoot everything in your price range,then some of the most expensive.Some you can feel the difference and some of the midrange bows shoot just as smooth and forgiving.
Good Luck


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

Good words. Thanks everyone! I appreciate your input and thoughts on this


----------

